# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  cần phần mềm ghép file video .mov ???

## Mrthieugia

chào mọi người. 
tôi đang cần phần mềm dùng để trộn(ghép) nhiều file video .mov thành 1 file duy nhất. ai có thì cho tôi xin.
trên mạng có 1 số file. nhưng đều đòi license. nên không làm dc. mong mọi người giúp đở.
cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## kimchingon

> hai công cụ cắt và nối video cực mạnh và dễ sử dụng “nhất trần đời” của aone software sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng thực hiện thú vui của mình.
> 
> ultra video joiner là công cụ dùng để nối đủ kiểu file video lại với nhau. cái độc đáo của của ultra video joiner là cùng lúc nó có thể nối các file video có định dạng khác nhau lại thành một đoạn video có định dạng thống nhất. 
> 
> qua thử nghiệm, ultra video joiner đã cùng lúc nối toàn bộ 10 video clip có định dạng file khác nhau như: avi, mpg, mpeg, mpe, mp4, wmv, asf, dat, vob, rmvb lại thành một video clip thống nhất với 6 định dạng phổ biến là avi, mpeg, vcd, svcd, dvd và wmv.
> 
> 
> có đủ loại thượng vàng hạ cám trong 10 video clip đem ra thử nghiệm như độ ngắn dài và chất lượng khác nhau, nhưng ultra video joiner vẫn giữ được chất lượng gốc của từng video clip trong file video đã nối. tốt hơn hết là người dùng nên chọn lựa những video clip có cùng chất lượng để nối lại với nhau nhằm tạo cảm giác mượt mà khi thưởng thức.
> 
> ...


đây là 2 phần mềm tuanthiem cảm thấy tốt nhất vì nối trên 2 tập tin ngon lành .tôi cũng thường xuyên phải nối .nên dùng cái này thấy rất tốt .trích xuất đinh dạng avi phổ biến 

đây là key của tôi :  phần mềm cắt ultra video splitter 4.1.0 
key !
name: team snd 
serial: f623ba51

phần mềm nối video ultra video joiner 4.1.0
key !
name : cra86
serial : 48b5fb4d

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

chào bạn. cám ơn bạn đả gởi cho mình. nhưng sau khi mình ghép file lại. file video chính nó chạy chế độ nhanh. nhờ bạn chỉnh giùm nha. sữa giùm tốc độ trung bình nhé bạn.
thanks very much

----------


## VinhLink

bạn chỉ giùm chổ điều chỉnh tốc độ giùm đi. mình tìm ko thấy. cám ơn bạn nhiều

----------

